# columbian vs golden



## jcrunk (Mar 24, 2010)

whats the difference??? ive seen animals i thought were columbian be labeled golden and vice versa.... whats the deal??? im just confused


----------



## toad772 (Mar 24, 2010)

goldens are colombians hope this helps


----------



## jcrunk (Mar 24, 2010)

thats kinda what i thought but i would rather ask than be ignorant, ya know


----------



## jcrunk (Mar 24, 2010)

so which title is correct?? and why two names?? i just dont get it!!!


----------



## toad772 (Mar 24, 2010)

well I do not know i just know the goldens are colombians


----------



## Utahraptor (Mar 24, 2010)

a columbian tegu can either be of the black variety or the gold variety, though they are all the same species. It's not really two titles; the color is just a way of specifying the the kind of columbian tegu it is.


----------



## jcrunk (Mar 24, 2010)

mine are 99% black so that columbian???


----------



## Utahraptor (Mar 24, 2010)

a picture would help. knowing that it is mostly black doesn't really tell us much about what species it is since Argentines can come in a black and white variety. 

Is it black with a little bit of yellow/gold coloration? If so, yes it is a colombian. Black with a bit of white? A picture will tell us. 

Another way to tell is if the animal has one or two loreal scales (scales on the side of the face between the eye and nostril). One scale indicates a colombian, two scales are on argentine. That being said, some anomalous argentines have only one loreal scale. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken jcrunk golds and colombians are the same and people just label them different due to color...I've saw colombians be a nice brown/gold color and they call them gold or Colombian gold tegus!? Lol...it's a bit confusing and I'm not bashing anyone but because alot of ppl don't know much tegus sometimes they confuse others and it happens in pet shops lol and I saw a pure 100% Colombian black and white tegu be labeled as an argentine black and white and priced at $300! So it's not you jcrunk...whenever I'm undecided or confused I turn to tegutalk :lol: but as for me if I'm not mistaken they're the same tegu so hope this helps


----------



## reptastic (Mar 24, 2010)

Utahraptor said:


> a picture would help. knowing that it is mostly black doesn't really tell us much about what species it is since Argentines can come in a black and white variety.
> 
> Is it black with a little bit of yellow/gold coloration? If so, yes it is a colombian. Black with a bit of white? A picture will tell us.
> 
> ...



that is one way but it is not always 100% accurate, bobby hatched some out last seson with just 1. the best way too tell is by there patterns argentines have solid bars columbians dont also argentines have the line that runs from behind their eyes on down their backs columbians dont.



KSTAR said:


> If I'm not mistaken jcrunk golds and colombians are the same and people just label them different due to color...I've saw colombians be a nice brown/gold color and they call them gold or Colombian gold tegus!? Lol...it's a bit confusing and I'm not bashing anyone but because alot of ppl don't know much tegus sometimes they confuse others and it happens in pet shops lol and I saw a pure 100% Colombian black and white tegu be labeled as an argentine black and white and priced at $300! So it's not you jcrunk...whenever I'm undecided or confused I turn to tegutalk :lol: but as for me if I'm not mistaken they're the same tegu so hope this helps



that is right it is just a color difference, often times i see it as a ploy to get misinformed ppl to get one thinking its a argentine!


----------



## jcrunk (Mar 24, 2010)

just watch the forum and ill put some up soon... the 2 i got r siblings but do not look alike but they do still have the gold color, but theyre only a lil over 12in .. so theyre still babies ya know??? one is realy spotty and the outher has really defined lines but not like a b&w


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 24, 2010)

it sounds like theyre colombians but a picture is the only way to be sure...so as soon as the pics are up we can see...


----------



## jcrunk (Mar 25, 2010)

this is bender i hope hes a boy


----------



## jcrunk (Mar 25, 2010)

i hope this pic helps :fc


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Mar 25, 2010)

its a colombian


----------



## KSTAR (Mar 25, 2010)

Yup Colombian black and white


----------

